# PA Rental Company



## Foxinabox10 (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm looking for a rental company for general rentals (lighting, sound, effects) that I can also purchase gels, gobos, and such at a *good* price.

It needs to be as close as possible to me, which is the Audubon, Norristown, King of Prussia, Collegeville area of Pennsylvania. I dealt with Vision Technical Group last year and was not pleased in the least.


----------



## sound_nerd (Aug 29, 2005)

Hit the phonebook? There are tons of rental houses around here, of course that does you no good. I'd check the yellow pages under "theatre supply" or "sound systems and equipment". Those two will get you all the rental and supply places in your ares.


----------



## AVGuyAndy (Aug 30, 2005)

http://audiovisual4rent.com/


----------

